# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ثبت نام ترمیم معدل شروع شده؟

## reza ff

درود بر دوستان.....
حدودا سه هفته میشه برا ثبت نام میرم مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرمون و هی پیگیر این ترمیمم ، اما میگن هنوز بخش نامه ای نیومده برا ترمیم....به آموزش و پرورش هم سر زدم
اونا هم میگن چنین چیزی رو سایت نیست...
از دوستان کسی ثبت نام کرده?
لطفاً کمک کنید

----------


## mahdi100

فهمیدی به منم بگو

----------


## reza ff

از دوستان کسی خبر داره؟

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------


## sun2016

> از دوستان کسی خبر داره؟
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


کدوم شهری؟تو دهات ما ثبت نام میکنن که

----------


## reza ff

> کدوم شهری؟تو دهات ما ثبت نام میکنن که


تالش...منطقه 3

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------


## reza ff

> کدوم شهری؟تو دهات ما ثبت نام میکنن که


کدوم شهر دارن ثبت نام میکنن؟

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------

